# USB on Korean made Cruze 2012 with Small radio screen



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunately even the US base Cruze doesn't have the option to add the USB after. You'd need to swap out the stereo. I'd recommend going with blue tooth.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Unfortunately even the US base Cruze doesn't have the option to add the USB after. You'd need to swap out the stereo. I'd recommend going with blue tooth.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Umm, I have the "Base" LS model and it came from factory with USB thanks to the connectivity package. There's always a way, the only thing that matters is whether or not you can figure out how to make a USB port work with the head unit and integrate into it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two different base units in the US - one with a PDIM interface for the USB and one without. I suspect the same is true everywhere. Unfortunately you will have to replace the stereo.


----------



## S726887 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys for you thoughts...

Does anyone know a place were I can buy the PDIM and the head unit.


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

from china


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

GPS Navigations Car DVD Player for Cruze Vehicle Audio Video Electronics FM AM Radio - China Electronics Wholesale - Consumer Electronics Gadgets Dropship From China


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

Green star Electronics Co., Ltd.


Chevrolet DVD GPS, Chevrolet DVD GPS direct from Shenzhen Thonzer Electronics Co., Ltd . in China (Mainland)


----------

